# Shopsmith



## lalkie (Mar 18, 2013)

I have had a shopsmith mark 5 for a number of years and just recently puchased a mark 510. Has anyone tried to use the alumnium extrusion of a model 520 fence and put it on a 510 fence. Larry


----------

